# Need help picking a list!



## Azkaellon

Well with what i have built already i have designed these lists but i can't pick which one to use..... So poll time!

List #1
Lord-350
=====
Chaos Lord-350
Mark of Tzeentch\Bloodcurdling Roar\Sword of Change\Armour of Morrslieb

Hero-170
=====
Chaos Sorcerer-170
Level 2\Third eye of Tzeentch\book of secrets

Core-789
=====
14 Warriors of Khorne-284
Command\Mark of Khorne\Shields
14 Warriors of Tzeentch-279
Command\Shields\Mark of Tzeentch
12 Warriors of Tzeentch-226
Command\Shields\Mark of Tzeentch

Special-190
=======
3 Chaos Ogres-190
Great Weapon\Mark of Khorne\Chaos Armor\Musician

1499

List #2

Lord-350
=====
Diablo, Lord of Terror-350
Mark of Khorne\Bloodcurdling Roar\Fury of the Blood God

Hero-365
====
Exaulted Hero-195
Mark of Tzeentch\Shield\Obsidian Blade\Soporific Musk

Chaos Sorcerer-170
Level 2\Third eye of Tzeentch\Power Familier\Book of Secrets

Core-563
=====
14 Warriors of Khorne-284
Command\Mark of Khorne\Shields
14 Warriors of Tzeentch-279
Command\Shields\Mark of Tzeentch

Special-210
=======
3 Chaos Ogres-210
Great Weapon\Mark of Khorne\Chaos Armor\Musician\Mutant

1488

List #3

Lord-350
=====
Chaos Lord-350
Mark of Tzeentch\Shield\Bloodcurdling Roar\Sword of Change\Amour of Morrslieb

Hero-170
====
Chaos Sorcerer-170
Level 2\Third eye of Tzeentch\Power Familier\Book of Secrets

Core-663
=====
14 Warriors of Khorne-284
Command\Mark of Khorne\Shields
14 Warriors of Tzeentch-279
Command\Shields\Mark of Tzeentch
5 Chaos Warhounds-50
Scaly Skin\Poison Attack
5 Chaos Warhounds-50
Scaly Skin\Poison Attack

Special-210
=======
3 Chaos Ogres-210
Great Weapon\Mark of Khorne\Chaos Armor\Musician\Mutant

Rare-105
====
Scyla Anfingrimm-105

1498

My main goal is to crush lizardmen so i think any of these lists should do the trick...the guy runs engine of the gods and stegadons though.


----------



## Putch.

I vote 3, however I am puzzled that all your WoC with MoK have shields, since they gain no parry for them


----------



## Azkaellon

Putch. said:


> I vote 3, however I am puzzled that all your WoC with MoK have shields, since they gain no parry for them


Good Point, i will have to build some with halberds...


----------



## Karnox

why a chaos lord, why not a sorcerer lord with MoT, Third Eye and conjoined homunculus, and skull of katam with power familiar. You get +6 to cast with up to +3 more each turn, you get lore of tzeentch and whatever else his slann has, which if he is smart would be lore of life, in which case your set. Also if he has lots of stegadons, why not take any hard hitting units like dragon ogers? They cost 20 points more than your ogers and do way more damage, today they took out 8 cold one knights in one round of combat and then 10 temple guard in the following 2.

Scyla Anfigrim? I dont think he is worth it really, I would instead try to free some points and get a big creature yourself like a shaggot to easily take out his steggies. 

Also rather than armour of morselieb, why not take an enchanted shield and amulet of preservation on your tzeentch lord/hero thats a 2+/3++ against magic too, I have one on a disc and he hasnt died once yet.


----------



## Sethis

Witch King of Angmar said:


> List #1
> Lord-350
> =====
> Chaos Lord-350
> Mark of TzeentchBloodcurdling RoarSword of ChangeArmour of Morrslieb
> 
> I'm not sure the Sword is worth 65 points. You have to cause about 6 wounds to get the effect, which equals a dead stegadon anyway.
> 
> Hero-170
> =====
> Chaos Sorcerer-170
> Level 2Third eye of Tzeentchbook of secrets
> 
> Read the FAQ, the Book is now utterly terrible compared to what it used to be. Drop it from all 3 lists.
> 
> Core-789
> =====
> 14 Warriors of Khorne-284
> CommandMark of KhorneShields
> 14 Warriors of Tzeentch-279
> CommandShieldsMark of Tzeentch
> 12 Warriors of Tzeentch-226
> CommandShieldsMark of Tzeentch
> 
> Someone else has already pointed out the Khorne/Shield thing.
> 
> Special-190
> =======
> 3 Chaos Ogres-190
> Great WeaponMark of KhorneChaos ArmorMusician
> 
> Begging to have every single ranged/magical attack aimed at them. My advice is to drop them entirely or make them 6 strong.
> 
> 1499
> 
> List #2
> 
> Lord-350
> =====
> Diablo, Lord of Terror-350
> Mark of KhorneBloodcurdling RoarFury of the Blood God
> 
> I'm still not convinced that the 1 wound on average from Roar is worth it. Does he take lore of death? Is there a reason otherwise to have Fury?
> 
> Hero-365
> ====
> Exaulted Hero-195
> Mark of TzeentchShieldObsidian BladeSoporific Musk
> 
> Lizardmen don't break often, especially since you only have 28 Warriors to win combats with.
> 
> Chaos Sorcerer-170
> Level 2Third eye of TzeentchPower FamilierBook of Secrets
> 
> Core-563
> =====
> 14 Warriors of Khorne-284
> CommandMark of KhorneShields
> 14 Warriors of Tzeentch-279
> CommandShieldsMark of Tzeentch
> 
> Too model-light for my tastes.
> 
> Special-210
> =======
> 3 Chaos Ogres-210
> Great WeaponMark of KhorneChaos ArmorMusicianMutant
> 
> 1488
> 
> List #3
> 
> Lord-350
> =====
> Chaos Lord-350
> Mark of TzeentchShieldBloodcurdling RoarSword of ChangeArmour of Morrslieb
> 
> Hero-170
> ====
> Chaos Sorcerer-170
> Level 2Third eye of TzeentchPower FamilierBook of Secrets
> 
> Core-663
> =====
> 14 Warriors of Khorne-284
> CommandMark of KhorneShields
> 14 Warriors of Tzeentch-279
> CommandShieldsMark of Tzeentch
> 5 Chaos Warhounds-50
> Scaly SkinPoison Attack
> 5 Chaos Warhounds-50
> Scaly SkinPoison Attack
> 
> I like the idea of poison dogs killing dinosaurs as much as the next man, but I would drop the scaly skin.
> 
> Special-210
> =======
> 3 Chaos Ogres-210
> Great WeaponMark of KhorneChaos ArmorMusicianMutant
> 
> Rare-105
> ====
> Scyla Anfingrimm-105
> 
> Bad, bad character. Spawns are bad, he's worse because he's twice as expensive.
> 
> 1498
> 
> My main goal is to crush lizardmen so i think any of these lists should do the trick...the guy runs engine of the gods and stegadons though.


I don't mean to rag on all your lists, but I don't think your Lord is the best choice to kill Stegadons. Why not just run a Shrine into each Stegadon and laugh as they try to knock off 6 wounds at T6 with a 3+ ward? The rest of your army can then just hunt down his inferior troops and win the game that way.


----------



## Azkaellon

Im thinking of this list now

Lord-375
=====
Lord of Tzeentch-375
Mark of Tzeentch\Diabolic Splendour\Soporific Musk\Talisman of Preservation\Sword of Strife\Dragon Helm\Enchanted Shield

Core-934
======
18 Warriors of Khorne-348
Mark of Khorne\Halberds\Command

14 Warriors of Tzeentch-254
Command\Shields

12 Warriors of Tzeentch-242
Command\Shields

5 Chaos Hounds-45
Poison Attacks

5 Chaos Hounds-45
Poison Attacks

Special-190
========
3 Chaos Ogres-190
Mark of Khorne\Great Weapons\Drummer\Chaos Armour
1499


----------



## Karnox

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Im thinking of this list now
> 
> Lord-375
> =====
> Lord of Tzeentch-375
> Mark of TzeentchDiabolic SplendourSoporific MuskTalisman of PreservationSword of StrifeDragon HelmEnchanted Shield
> 
> Erm, I believe Dragon helm is armour, so you cant take both that and the enchanted shield, but either way you dont really need it since it just protects you from fire attacks anyway. Also I'm not too excited about the sword of strife, 40 points for 2 more streanght 4 attacks? Why not take another chaos warrior for 15 and you have the same result. Besides you dont want your sorcerer in combat anyway, cause he'll get challenged, he'll have to accept, and he will die.
> 
> Those two gifts are completly useless against lizardmen, boost your magic instead by taking third eye and a conjoined homunculus.
> 
> Core-934
> ======
> 18 Warriors of Khorne-348
> Mark of KhorneHalberdsCommand
> 
> 14 Warriors of Tzeentch-254
> CommandShields
> 
> 12 Warriors of Tzeentch-242
> CommandShields
> 
> 
> I tend to not take a champion and instead use the points to get more warriors, cause 12 points for an extra attack isnt really all that great.
> 
> 5 Chaos Hounds-45
> Poison Attacks
> 
> 5 Chaos Hounds-45
> Poison Attacks
> 
> No problems here, but I'm not too fond of poison hounds, you have a 1/6 chance of poison with 5 attacks? Thats not that great, If you want some real poison damage, take festus and put him in a unit of nurgle with banner of rage warriors with 2HW, and then you have 25 poison attacks, and thats nothing to laugh about.
> 
> Special-190
> ========
> 3 Chaos Ogres-190
> Mark of KhorneGreat WeaponsDrummerChaos Armour
> 
> Like was said before, a bit too small try increase the size or instead take a tzeentch shrine and you have a great hold up unit and have 40 points to spend which you can use to get more warriors.


So yeah thats what I think of the list, but otherwise it is better than your previous ones.

Red is the colour of the mods, please dont use it- its reserved so that any comments (such as this one) are clearly visible to all.
T/S


----------



## Azkaellon

Hm...you have a point with the lord i gave him the wrong gear...here is the updated version im going to run since i have all the models for it almost fully painted!

Lord-375
=====
Lord of Tzeentch-375
Mark of Tzeentch\Diabolic Splendour\Soporific Musk\Talisman of Preservation\Chaos Rune Sword\Enchanted Shield
10
Core-934
======
18 Warriors of Khorne-348
Mark of Khorne\Halberds\Command

14 Warriors of Tzeentch-254
Command\Shields

12 Warriors of Tzeentch-242
Command\Shields

5 Chaos Hounds-45
Poison Attacks

5 Chaos Hounds-45
Poison Attacks

Special-190
========
3 Chaos Ogres-190
Mark of Khorne\Great Weapons\Drummer\Chaos Armour
1499


----------



## Karnox

oh whoops, I thought he was a sorcerer lord... In which case... why dont you have a sorcerer lord? This way you have no magic at all, and without that +5 to dispel his slann will completly dominate your army with magic, Chaos Lords are the best meele characters in the game but I think with a chaos army you will need a sorcerer and if you give your sorcerer Lord the same set up as your Lord except with 3rd eye and conjoined homunculus then he will be just as effective in combat as an Exalted Hero, who can take on a scar veteran without worry especially with that 2+ armour and 3+ ward.


----------

